

 Why A Muxtape Comeback Won't Last - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/8/why-a-muxtape-comeback-won-t-last

======
alaskamiller
Oh, wow, it might be a server issue. Who would have thunk it?

~~~
michael_dorfman
A server issue that causes the server to respond _"Muxtape will be unavailable
for a brief period while we sort out a problem with the RIAA"_? Man, I hate
those.

